

An interesting approach to building scalable CSS layouts. - 75c84fb8
http://obadger.com/vrd/

======
bicknergseng
I know it's just a demo, but try zooming in and out.

~~~
75c84fb8
Yeah, you can't zoom this page on desktop browsers. Although you can in mobile
Safari. Chrome and Firefox seem to simply scale the underlying the pixel value
in order to achieve page zoom, whereas mobile Safari seems to zoom into the
viewport which, paradoxically, leaves part of the viewport unviewable.

However, desktop zooming should trigger any media query switches you've put on
the page.

